# VirtualBox Crash



## fasxmt (May 31, 2019)

VirtualBox on FreeBSD, and then Windows inside VirtualBox always crash in recently FreeBSD VirtualBox.

Does it have a solution to this? And any graphical performance improvement solutions?

I need virtualbox to test windows apps, and I prefer windows on FreeBSD virtualbox instead of FreeBSD on windows virtualbox.


----------



## twllnbrck (May 31, 2019)

Could you provide any further informations?
How do you have installed and configured vbox? Which Win version are you running as guest? Do you have sources of your system available at /usr/src?


----------



## 6502 (May 31, 2019)

fasxmt said:


> always crash in recently FreeBSD VirtualBox.


Don't know FreeBSD version of VirtualBox but the new version 6 for Windows was very unstable when tried to use it. Installed the old 5.x which is not perfect as well.


----------



## fasxmt (May 31, 2019)

I have tried to use both pkg binary install and build from ports (which requires /usr/src). They are the same crash result. I never make special virtualbox configure, have tried single/dual virtual core, different virtual memory setting.
Only windows XP works, but all win7, win8, win10 crash.
Because all the compilers have stopped support for windows xp, win xp should have to be abandoned.

I am using FreeBSD 12.0 Release


----------



## Lamia (May 31, 2019)

This often happens when you have conflicting (non-matching) versions of virtualbox and its kmod/guest-additions. Another reason is that a package that virtualbox depends on recently got updated but its new version is not the correct match for your virtualbox version.

I prefer to lock virtualbox once it runs smoothly.


----------

